# 1 Auto Seed Challenge



## Big Perm (Jul 25, 2019)

Posting this one in case the other one goes away, sorry for the inconvenience guys. Here is the first post with the rules. If a volunteer wants to post the list of people that are in, and updates, that would be awesome.
Thanks guys
Good luck everyone!

*Welcome everyone to the 1 Auto Seed Challenge. 

We will start this competition on July 1st and run until all qualified plants have been harvested
*
*RULES FOR “1 Auto Seed Challenge”*

*1. You are allowed 1 Auto Cannabis Seed *

*2. If in Soil – You are allowed any pot size*

*3. If Soilless (COCO Included) – No Restrictions *

*4. If more than 20% of your root mass is outside of the pot, You will be judged as soil-less*

*5. Any mix consisting of 50% or more of Any Aeration Stone would be Soil-less.*

*6. Lighting cycle must stay over 16 hours – No exceptions *

*7. If you violate these rules you are disqualified *

*8. Only Qualified players can vote for winners*


*Voting *

*2 Winners will be Chosen – Soil & Soilless *

*Each player will vote for Best Plant in both the Soil and Soilless Category*

*Post any questions or signup requests here!*

*Good luck everyone!*




J.James said:


> I would like to point out "2 Winners will be Chosen – Soil & Soilless" That way soil-less people are only competing against each other. As far as adding perlite to your mix, I would say any mix consisting of 50% or more of Any Aeration Stone would be Soil-less.





J.James said:


> You can transplant





J.James said:


> *Official Roster*
> 
> big cfeezzie
> D4x69
> ...


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 25, 2019)

I am donating one *XB35* cloning/seedling light to each winner. 
Both lights will also be shipped with my Confidential Shipping Option included!

 
*Link*

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## J.James (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## InTheValley (Jul 26, 2019)

Perm, U mean start is Aug 1st? Im not getting into this contest, but just wanted to bring that date to your attention for editing bro. 

Best of luck to all, !!


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 26, 2019)

InTheValley said:


> Perm, U mean start is Aug 1st? Im not getting into this contest, but just wanted to bring that date to your attention for editing bro.
> 
> Best of luck to all, !!


It already started on 7/1


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2019)

?????????????


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2019)

Gonna take a picture anyway... Dont know wtf is going on... Maybe better if i don't...


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Gonna take a picture anyway... Dont know wtf is going on... Maybe better if i don't...View attachment 4370073


Dyna-Gro isn't an advertiser anymore here. I am. If RIU pulls all of their threads and posts, this competition would be gone, too. Now it won't be gone.


----------



## mr_c (Jul 26, 2019)

@Big Perm - thank you


----------



## mr_c (Jul 27, 2019)

Mephisto Alien vs. Triangle F2. Bean dropped on July 1st and has finally decided to start growing.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 27, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Dyna-Gro isn't an advertiser anymore here. I am. If RIU pulls all of their threads and posts, this competition would be gone, too. Now it won't be gone.


Now that's POWER!!!


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 27, 2019)

Lift off...


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jul 29, 2019)

I had to make a road trip to my moms to fix a bunch of stuff at her house, so I had my boy take a pic. Seems to be doing nicely.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 29, 2019)

Forum Stomper in the blue pot...


----------



## J.James (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm treating with Spinosad today, This is a before photo


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 29, 2019)

I started bloom nutes as I’ve had success in the past to get autos to flower by doing that. I read about it on autoflower network. I know autos flower dependent on age but I swear I’ve gotten it to flower by using bloom nutes. That or maybe they were already flowering. We’ll see.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 29, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Forum Stomper in the blue pot...View attachment 4371371


Look at the stomper next to it!!!


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 29, 2019)

Colorado Cookies


----------



## J.James (Jul 29, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4371708
> Colorado Cookies
> View attachment 4371711


WTF is that? You feeding it stem cells or something, MY God! I have the same strain and it doesn't look like that! lol, Whatever your doing brother keep it up!


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 29, 2019)

J.James said:


> WTF is that? You feeding it stem cells or something, MY God! I have the same strain and it doesn't look like that! lol, Whatever your doing brother keep it up!


Did you give him some of that dirt powder?

@mr_c is the site any better. I tried fixing it.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 29, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Did you give him some of that dirt powder?
> View attachment 4371746
> @mr_c is the site any better. I tried fixing it.


Damn, ya found me out, lol.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 29, 2019)

J.James said:


> WTF is that? You feeding it stem cells or something, MY God! I have the same strain and it doesn't look like that! lol, Whatever your doing brother keep it up!


Just giving her Aunt B’s Ganja Grow and try to provide a perfect environment, lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 29, 2019)

J.James said:


> WTF is that? You feeding it stem cells or something, MY God! I have the same strain and it doesn't look like that! lol, Whatever your doing brother keep it up!


He's playing us!!! Keep am eye on that guy like eye eye captain!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 29, 2019)

Forum Stomper


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Just giving her Aunt B’s Ganja Grow and try to provide a perfect environment, lol.


He's switching plants on us!!!LOL!!! Put a monitor in his grow room!!! Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Mikenike (Jul 30, 2019)

Is it too late to join? I got some 11 day olds or could germ a new one?


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 30, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> Is it too late to join? I got some 11 day olds or could germ a new one?


Sorry, cutoff was 7/3.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 30, 2019)

Mikenike said:


> Is it too late to join? I got some 11 day olds or could germ a new one?


If you look around, there are more competitions.


----------



## DesertPlants (Jul 30, 2019)

Looks like we lost @D4x69. He probably saw @Opie1971's plant.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 30, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Looks like we lost @D4x69. He probably saw @Opie1971's plant.


LOL.


----------



## J.James (Jul 30, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Looks like we lost @D4x69. He probably saw @Opie1971's plant.


It's his first competition, reading the rules and remembering to post are the first obstacles we learn to overcome. If he posts a picture today we could vote to keep him in and he might learn his lesson? Players are slim in this one as is.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Speaking of which... Im gonna catch you opie1971...


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Speaking of which... Im gonna catch you opie1971...View attachment 4372024


What the hell is that behind your plant, a pillow? What’d ya do, make her take naps? Lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> What the hell is that behind your plant, a pillow? What’d ya do, make her take naps? Lol


Ohhhhh!!! Shots fired!!!


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ohhhhh!!! Shots fired!!!


Gun shots, rang out like a bell,
I grab my nine all I heard was shells,
Fallin', on the concrete real fast,
Jumped in my car, slammed on the gas...


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 30, 2019)

Opie, been a while man. For me. I'm gonna be needing that light back...


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 30, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> What the hell is that behind your plant, a pillow? What’d ya do, make her take naps? Lol


I thought it was the back of his blowup doll.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I thought it was the back of his blowup doll.


Et tu Bruti??? Oh y'all capping on my tent??? Yeah it's white on the inside... Supposed to be just as reflective as Mylar... Not too sure about that but it was only 80 bucks...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Et tu Bruti??? Oh y'all capping on my tent??? Yeah it's white on the inside... Supposed to be just as reflective as Mylar... Not too sure about that but it was only 80 bucks...


I read too many books...


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Et tu Bruti??? Oh y'all capping on my tent??? Yeah it's white on the inside... Supposed to be just as reflective as Mylar... Not too sure about that but it was only 80 bucks...


Sorry Frank, I see now, that’s one of the air holes to a tent. I totally missed that earlier.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Sorry Frank, I see now, that’s one of the air holes to a tent. I totally missed that earlier.


Smoke too much... XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 30, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> What the hell is that behind your plant, a pillow? What’d ya do, make her take naps? Lol


You crazy...


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Jul 31, 2019)

Got home from the road trip to find my girl had stretched quite a bit and started to flower. Good genetics and Mega crop, I guess.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 31, 2019)

Sundae Cake (Sundae Driver x Wedding Cake).
Not an auto, lol, and doesn’t pertain to the thread, just wanted to show this to you guys.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 31, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4372519 Sundae Cake (Sundae Driver x Wedding Cake).
> Not an auto, lol, and doesn’t pertain to the thread, just wanted to show this to you guys.


That's your work??? Look like some lemon cake!!! Yummy!!!


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 31, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's your work??? Look like some lemon cake!!! Yummy!!!


Do ya think I’d be posting somebody else’s pics Frank?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 31, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Do ya think I’d be posting somebody else’s pics Frank?


No i meant the seeds... Smart ass %#€&$×@=:!!!!


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 31, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> No i meant the seeds... Smart ass %#€&$×@=:!!!!


Easy now Frank 

I just wish I would’ve used some of the plants that I’ve got now for the last comp we had. I’ve pretty much got everything dialed in, just need a little less humidity.


----------



## mr_c (Jul 31, 2019)

Going off-grid for another long 5-day weekend - this time to build a 16'x20' shed on the island.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 31, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Going off-grid for another long 5-day weekend - this time to build a 16'x20' shed on the island.


Wow, are you going to take pics?


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 31, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Going off-grid for another long 5-day weekend - this time to build a 16'x20' shed on the island. View attachment 4372612 View attachment 4372613


When are we all gonna get invitations to ‘the island’ for weekend getaway?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 31, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Easy now Frank
> 
> I just wish I would’ve used some of the plants that I’ve got now for the last comp we had. I’ve pretty much got everything dialed in, just need a little less humidity.


Im not cursing you... Just saying it in a joking way... Let me clear that up first and foremost...


----------



## mr_c (Jul 31, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Wow, are you going to take pics?


I'll take a few just for you


----------



## mr_c (Jul 31, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> When are we all gonna get invitations to ‘the island’ for weekend getaway?


Can you make it to zip code 05458 for August 2nd 6am EST? Thats when the boat leaves...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 31, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Going off-grid for another long 5-day weekend - this time to build a 16'x20' shed on the island. View attachment 4372612 View attachment 4372613


The AVT has risen...


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 31, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> When are we all gonna get invitations to ‘the island’ for weekend getaway?


If we go, you'd better bring that fuckin' light!
Can't be havin' a sausage party out there.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 31, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Can you make it to zip code 05458 for August 2nd 6am EST? Thats when the boat leaves...


Not gonna make it, maybe next time. But for real, it’d be cool to have get together with all the gang here, maybe a fishing trip or something. And NO, no sausage party Perm, I’d bring my woman with me.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 31, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Not gonna make it, maybe next time. But for real, it’d be cool to have get together with all the gang here, maybe a fishing trip or something. And NO, no sausage party Perm, I’d bring my woman with me.


Fine
 
I guess I'll bring Mrs. Perm....


----------



## mr_c (Jul 31, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Not gonna make it, maybe next time. But for real, it’d be cool to have get together with all the gang here, maybe a fishing trip or something. And NO, no sausage party Perm, I’d bring my woman with me.


The white perch and bass fishing is epic on Lake Champlain in the islands. They're great eating fish so we usually do a big fish fry!


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 31, 2019)

mr_c said:


> The white perch and bass fishing is epic on Lake Champlain in the islands. They're great eating fish so we usually do a big fish fry!


Now you got me calculating how fast I can get there!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 1, 2019)

Oooh...grab some Yamamoto senkos and slay those bass. I need to get my line wet this year, but just haven’t had time to get out.


----------



## mr_c (Aug 1, 2019)

@ChronicWonders. we use real frogs or Rapalas, but I'll pick some of those up based on your suggestion.


----------



## KushKing420x (Aug 1, 2019)

Guys I need help. I’ve been growing outdoors for about 3 months now I started out with 4 and 3 turned out to be males so I just have this one left and I’m afraid this one might be a male also. Can y’all tell me if you think this a male/female/hermy? Ty


----------



## f series (Aug 1, 2019)

I've got an auto I planted on 6/29 can I join? It's a piece of shit though. I fkd something up haha


----------



## KushKing420x (Aug 1, 2019)

Are you sure it’s fully male? I thought those might be buds forming at the top


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 1, 2019)

KushKing420x said:


> Guys I need help. I’ve been growing outdoors for about 3 months now I started out with 4 and 3 turned out to be males so I just have this one left and I’m afraid this one might be a male also. Can y’all tell me if you think this a male/female/hermy? Ty





KushKing420x said:


> View attachment 4373104


110% positive male.


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 1, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> 110% positive male.


Agreed


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 1, 2019)

I can't wait for lights on to show you guys how Neuralyzer is doing. She got big.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2019)

These LEDs are making tight buds! Smells like bleach a little.


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 1, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> These LEDs are making tight buds! Smells like bleach a little.
> View attachment 4373129


Are you using the comp to breed autos?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2019)

KushKing420x said:


> View attachment 4373104


Get rid of it and start over...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 1, 2019)

@mr_c I use a big hook and Texas rig them. I hate spending time I could be fishing removing weeds. But your conditions there are probably rockier I’m guessing. I don’t fish much rock bank with cold water unless I head north. Here around the Twin Cities it’s primarily smaller bodies of water. Although last summer fishing my uncle was using some black shad senkos of mine and telling me how they did really well for him years ago in Maine. Live bait is king though and understand the frogs, I just can’t get myself to kill them. When I go cat fishing I release more than 1/2 of them.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Are you using the comp to breed autos?


lol no, was sexing....and forgot all about it. Caught three males in the nick of time.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 1, 2019)

KushKing420x said:


> Are you sure it’s fully male? I thought those might be buds forming at the top


Please lord,this boy needs Jesus, heal this child,help him destroy these demons... XD


----------



## J.James (Aug 1, 2019)

Lots of nice photos for July's Photo of the month over on Chuckers Paradise, but I think Opie's photo of that sexy Cookies & Chem is the best by far!
If you guys have an account you should cast a vote!!

https://chuckersparadise.com/threads/vote-for-july-photo-of-the-month.749/


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 1, 2019)

J.James said:


> Lots of nice photos for July's Photo of the month over on Chuckers Paradise, but I think Opie's photo of that sexy Cookies & Chem is the best by far!
> If you guys have an account you should cast a vote!!
> 
> https://chuckersparadise.com/threads/vote-for-july-photo-of-the-month.749/


Thanks J!


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 2, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> lol no, was sexing....and forgot all about it. Caught three males in the nick of time.


The disadvantage to automation. Would that be an Auto Auto?


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 2, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> View attachment 4373477


Looking good DP, turning into a really nice bush!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 2, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Looking good DP, turning into a really nice bush!


Hear hear!!!


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Aug 2, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Looking good DP, turning into a really nice bush!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 2, 2019)

This is the plant I didn't enter...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 2, 2019)

This is the plant that i did enter...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 5, 2019)

Might yield less than my solo...not sure what that yellow tip could be from, but am not sweating it yet.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 5, 2019)

good day all!!!


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 5, 2019)

Side note, but wanted to show the new packaging. Not the best photo, but you get the point.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 5, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Side note, but wanted to show the new packaging. Not the best photo, but you get the point.
> 
> View attachment 4374934


Nice, dude.

JJ, let's see one of your packs, too!


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Aug 5, 2019)

I swear I’m not overwatering or underwatering. I think she might have a bit of nitrogen toxicity. She’s very green.


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 5, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> I swear I’m not overwatering or underwatering. I think she might have a bit of nitrogen toxicity. She’s very green.
> View attachment 4374951


Looks like under-watering to me. Should be easy enough to correct. She is flowering quick too. Nice! Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Big Perm (Aug 5, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> I swear I’m not overwatering or underwatering. I think she might have a bit of nitrogen toxicity. She’s very green.
> View attachment 4374951


The green and 'the claw' tell me too much N


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 5, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> I swear I’m not overwatering or underwatering. I think she might have a bit of nitrogen toxicity. She’s very green.
> View attachment 4374951


It’s the ruderalis trait, they are used to little to no nutrients. I’ve had blue dream x ruderalis and those usually can handle high nutrient feeds, probably thanks to blue dream since it’s a tough cross like white widow too.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Aug 5, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> View attachment 4374992
> It’s the ruderalis trait, they are used to little to no nutrients. I’ve had blue dream x ruderalis and those usually can handle high nutrient feeds, probably thanks to blue dream since it’s a tough cross like white widow too.


Yeah, I cut out the Mega Crop base nutes and I am still using the Bud Explosion and Sweet Candy.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 5, 2019)

...Everybody stops feeding and @Thegermling wins in a landslide lol


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 5, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> Yeah, I cut out the Mega Crop base nutes and I am still using the Bud Explosion and Sweet Candy.


How much MC were you using? I got mine at 1.0 ec of mc only. 


ChronicWonders. said:


> ...Everybody stops feeding and @Thegermling wins in a landslide lol


Nah I’m doing this challenge and I’m using this auto as my grow journal to enter into the main forum of beanbasement so I got to take it easy. I’m ready to jump from all forums just to beanbasement. Too many Mitch bade dudes everywhere on forums but beanbasement. It’s all love there


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 5, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> @Big Perm has one too, check it out if you haven't.


Im on there right now. Maybe he goes by a different name haha. I do. Try to find me. Ive seen a couple members from here on there but they go by different names. 
Dont you think the idea of that forum is good. It keeps out the bums who troll and those who "Put up." And its not controlled by a crazy nut either. No politics either. I get tired of seeing politic shit on the right where the new posts are.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 5, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> ...Everybody stops feeding and @Thegermling wins in a landslide lol


He go her tied up like a hostage!!! Dick Dastardly and shit!!!


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 5, 2019)

Colorado Cookies 
 
35 days old.


----------



## Kushash (Aug 5, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> How much MC were you using? I got mine at 1.0 ec of mc only.
> 
> Nah I’m doing this challenge and I’m using this auto as my grow journal to enter into the main forum of beanbasement so I got to take it easy. I’m ready to jump from all forums just to beanbasement. Too many Mitch bade dudes everywhere on forums but beanbasement. It’s all love there


Tough Love!

Beware of rule #9.

Banning: People who violate these forum guidelines repeatedly are subject to banning. Once someone has been banned from the site, we do not allow complaints about it. Once banned, we are done with that individual and no amount of complaining from other members will help. We don't need to justify our bans. This only causes more work for the moderators, which is usually the reason for the person being banned in the first place. *So those who complain about a banishment, are subject to being banned themselves.*


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 5, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Tough Love!
> 
> Beware of rule #9.
> 
> Banning: People who violate these forum guidelines repeatedly are subject to banning. Once someone has been banned from the site, we do not allow complaints about it. Once banned, we are done with that individual and no amount of complaining from other members will help. We don't need to justify our bans. This only causes more work for the moderators, which is usually the reason for the person being banned in the first place. *So those who complain about a banishment, are subject to being banned themselves.*


I like to go by their rules, put up or shut up.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 5, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Mitch bade dudes


lol


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Aug 5, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> How much MC were you using? I got mine at 1.0 ec of mc only.
> 
> Nah I’m doing this challenge and I’m using this auto as my grow journal to enter into the main forum of beanbasement so I got to take it easy. I’m ready to jump from all forums just to beanbasement. Too many Mitch bade dudes everywhere on forums but beanbasement. It’s all love there


I was using the prescribed amount of MC, but I had amended the hell out of my soil(fish bone meal, EWC and such), and I think I overdid it a bit.


----------



## J.James (Aug 6, 2019)

Forgot to post my photo last night, I've been having pest issues (Black Aphids) attacking my cover crop and plants so I had to tear down the tent and start the cleaning process so I don't take the little basterds with me in the move.



Thegermling said:


> How much MC were you using? I got mine at 1.0 ec of mc only.
> Nah I’m doing this challenge and I’m using this auto as my grow journal to enter into the main forum of beanbasement so I got to take it easy. I’m ready to jump from all forums just to beanbasement. Too many Mitch bade dudes everywhere on forums but beanbasement. It’s all love there


You must be a Tech-N9ne fan lol



Big Perm said:


> Nice, dude.
> 
> JJ, let's see one of your packs, too!


I don't have my labels printed off yet lol But as soon as I do brother, I'll let you know and thanks for the support


----------



## J.James (Aug 6, 2019)

I'll post from the sidelines


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 6, 2019)

Sidelines??? You’re not out...


----------



## J.James (Aug 6, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Sidelines??? You’re not out...


Been 8 days since my last post. I was trying to do an Every Monday post but with packing for the move and the bug issue over the weekend I forgot to post yesterday.


----------



## J.James (Aug 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Nice, dude.
> 
> JJ, let's see one of your packs, too!


This is how I currently pack & send, Maybe a seed company will pick me up as a breeder, Who knows?​


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 6, 2019)

J.James said:


> Been 8 days since my last post. I was trying to do an Every Monday post but with packing for the move and the bug issue over the weekend I forgot to post yesterday.


We’ll vote on it: I vote he’s still in.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 6, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> I was using the prescribed amount of MC, but I had amended the hell out of my soil(fish bone meal, EWC and such), and I think I overdid it a bit.


Damn. That’s why I love these types of comps. It puts a grower out in the open and if a fuck up occurs you have to post it or bow out of the comp by not posting etc. It really does develop skills exponentially if you stick around until the end.


J.James said:


> Forgot to post my photo last night, I've been having pest issues (Black Aphids) attacking my cover crop and plants so I had to tear down the tent and start the cleaning process so I don't take the little basterds with me in the move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Calm Before The Storm (Part 1) is my favorite album out of all his albums. Glad someone caught that. 
I don’t care if you’re in or out.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 6, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Maybe he goes by a different name


Daddy?

Just kidding. I'm on there as Big Perm.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Aug 6, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Damn. That’s why I love these types of comps. It puts a grower out in the open and if a fuck up occurs you have to post it or bow out of the comp by not posting etc. It really does develop skills exponentially if you stick around until the end.
> 
> Yes, Calm Before The Storm (Part 1) is my favorite album out of all his albums. Glad someone caught that.
> I don’t care if you’re in or out.


If she’s alive, then I’m still in it. We make mistakes and we learn from them. You ain’t getting rid of me that easily!


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 6, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Damn. That’s why I love these types of comps. It puts a grower out in the open and if a fuck up occurs you have to post it or bow out of the comp by not posting etc. It really does develop skills exponentially if you stick around until the end.


Well said.
Did you see @DesertPlants competition plant? He took that shit like a man and ran that turd all the way through the competition! Kudos.

JJ, I don't blame you for missing that update. Best thing to ever happen sometimes, haha. It's not like you had a chance or anything, anyway...


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 6, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Daddy?
> 
> Just kidding. I'm on there as Big Perm.


Right on, mine is "LessIsMore".
I usually update the same day as this one.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 6, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> How much MC were you using? I got mine at 1.0 ec of mc only.
> 
> Nah I’m doing this challenge and I’m using this auto as my grow journal to enter into the main forum of beanbasement so I got to take it easy. I’m ready to jump from all forums just to beanbasement. Too many Mitch bade dudes everywhere on forums but beanbasement. It’s all love there


Is that a private party,or can anybody join???XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 6, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Damn. That’s why I love these types of comps. It puts a grower out in the open and if a fuck up occurs you have to post it or bow out of the comp by not posting etc. It really does develop skills exponentially if you stick around until the end.
> 
> Yes, Calm Before The Storm (Part 1) is my favorite album out of all his albums. Glad someone caught that.
> I don’t care if you’re in or out.


VICIOUS!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 6, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> We’ll vote on it: I vote he’s still in.


Fine with me...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 6, 2019)

I am Post Malone...


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Is that a private party,or can anybody join???XD


Anyone can join but not everyone has access to the main forum. You need to log a grow from seed or from clone until the end of flower and youll get access to the main forum.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 6, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Anyone can join but not everyone has access to the main forum. You need to log a grow from seed or from clone until the end of flower and youll get access to the main forum.


Past or present???


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Past or present???


Present. If youve started a seed start a grow log but make sure to read capulators "How to guide" thread first.


----------



## J.James (Aug 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I am Post Malone...


You keep saying this but your profile picture screams MF DOOM


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 6, 2019)

Actually that's JJ DOOM,another alter-ego of his... Ello guv'nor!!! Post Malone cause that's what i do... Post all day!!!


----------



## mr_c (Aug 7, 2019)

AVT - day 37 from sprout. I need to move her to a larger tent - the HLG 100 is 6" above the canopy. Temps are 72-75F and humidity is 55-65%. Leaf taco is light stress.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4376245


She’s looking better Frank. What kind of light is she under?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 8, 2019)

1 Qb100,2 qb 288v2 RSPEC,1 qb288 v2... Still have a light that's just sitting here not being used and one that needs to be fixed... It's not the best setup,but its working...


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> 1 Qb100,2 qb 288v2 RSPEC,1 qb288 v2... Still have a light that's just sitting here not being used and one that needs to be fixed... It's not the best setup,but its working...View attachment 4376250


Looks fine to me. I’m using 2 of the HLG 260 XL’s in a 4x4. Ive also got a 2x4 for vegging that I’m wanting to put together something for, Ive got the heatsinks, just waiting for Perm to get some supplies in, lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 8, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Looks fine to me. I’m using 2 of the HLG 260 XL’s in a 4x4. Ive also got a 2x4 for vegging that I’m wanting to put together something for, Ive got the heatsinks, just waiting for Perm to get some supplies in, lol.


Me too!!!


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 9, 2019)

She looks big, but I didn't train her at all other than one weak branch. I am kicking myself for not doing so earlier. Now she is too far along to widen out. Seriously decreased end yeild by not training. PS. I know she looks insanely big, but I can go live on Instagram and show her if need be. I still have some light stress, so I will probably move it to it's own tent this weekend. The light is just too strong in there. Are autos more susceptible to light stress or something? None of my other plants are doing this in that room. Also, not sure if I mentioned it, but the sidelines AvT I ended up having to pull because it wasn't branching out, just going straight up. I also harvested my coco Voidwalker that was on the sidelines of the Big comp. Will have dry weight in a couple weeks.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 9, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> She looks big, but I didn't train her at all other than one weak branch. I am kicking myself for not doing so earlier. Now she is too far along to widen out. Seriously decreased end yeild by not training. PS. I know she looks insanely big, but I can go live on Instagram and show her if need be. I still have some light stress, so I will probably move it to it's own tent this weekend. The light is just too strong in there. Are autos more susceptible to light stress or something? None of my other plants are doing this in that room. Also, not sure if I mentioned it, but the sidelines AvT I ended up having to pull because it wasn't branching out, just going straight up. I also harvested my coco Voidwalker that was on the sidelines of the Big comp. Will have dry weight in a couple weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4377028 View attachment 4377029


What The Hell Is THAT?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 9, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> What The Hell Is THAT?


An auto on steroids. Mine has like 5 or 6 nodes, a lil squat indica. Then there’s this thing...


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 9, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> What The Hell Is THAT?


Welcome to Neuralyzer.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 9, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Are autos more susceptible to light stress or something? None of my other plants are doing this in that room.
> 
> View attachment 4377028 View attachment 4377029


Big plant you got there man! That’s an example of autos sensitivities I talked about earlier. Most of them are a “Less is more” Type of situation. 
Less light, less feed and they are happy.

Well my auto started flowering and I don’t know if it was because of the “bloom booster to get an auto to flower” method worked or it started to flower already. Regardless I tried bending the new growth and it’s getting stiff so I think it’s flowering
 
Good ole blueberrys defects
 
Flowering


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 9, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Welcome to Neuralyzer.


If Frank thought my plant was big, he’ll shit his pants when he sees yours, lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> She looks big, but I didn't train her at all other than one weak branch. I am kicking myself for not doing so earlier. Now she is too far along to widen out. Seriously decreased end yeild by not training. PS. I know she looks insanely big, but I can go live on Instagram and show her if need be. I still have some light stress, so I will probably move it to it's own tent this weekend. The light is just too strong in there. Are autos more susceptible to light stress or something? None of my other plants are doing this in that room. Also, not sure if I mentioned it, but the sidelines AvT I ended up having to pull because it wasn't branching out, just going straight up. I also harvested my coco Voidwalker that was on the sidelines of the Big comp. Will have dry weight in a couple weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4377028 View attachment 4377029


That's the AVT in the bottom picture??? Shit,it looks better than mine!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2019)

Now,you want to see a plant or two that are growing straight up???  top pic is avt... second pic is ROG... this is straight up!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> If Frank thought my plant was big, he’ll shit his pants when he sees yours, lol.


Yeah that's big... But I'm alright tho...


----------



## its4mywife (Aug 10, 2019)

These were my two lady’s that got the chop 2 days ago. And a pic of what came off the first one. Didn’t get a pic of what came off second lady.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2019)

But look at the one i didn't enter!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2019)

its4mywife said:


> These were my two lady’s that got the chop 2 days ago. And a pic of what came off the first one. Didn’t get a pic of what came off second lady.


Ooooooooweeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## its4mywife (Aug 10, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ooooooooweeeeeee!!!!!


Northern lights X big bud. Grown in dwc


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2019)

I just want to show you guys this...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 10, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> If Frank thought my plant was big, he’ll shit his pants when he sees yours, lol.


Im more worried about @Thegermling!!!


----------



## mr_c (Aug 10, 2019)

Island project was to build 12x24’ shed slash bunkhouse and get it to a point it could weather storms.

The footings were poured and the base was in place. Friday we put up walls, put some skin on and put up the rafters.


----------



## mr_c (Aug 10, 2019)

Saturday was all business. Skin the rest and get roof started.


----------



## mr_c (Aug 10, 2019)

Sunday was rest of roof and wrapping the structure. We had to router out window openings and tape all seams before wrapping.


----------



## mr_c (Aug 10, 2019)

Monday was a chill day. We cleaned up and did a little burning


----------



## mr_c (Aug 10, 2019)

@Big Perm I would have taken more pictures for ya but would not have gotten as much done.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 10, 2019)

mr_c said:


> @Big Perm I would have taken more pictures for ya but would not have gotten as much done.


Damn, dude. Badass is all I can say.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Aug 11, 2019)

Update - Holding off on the MC base nutrient did the trick as most of the leaves have uncurled for the most part. She’s still getting bigger by the day. I will be harvesting two other large plants this week, so I will move her into the tent after that.


----------



## J.James (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 11, 2019)

The clock is ticking...growing some fat leaves though...


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 12, 2019)

Chugging along


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2019)

Doing her thing...


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 12, 2019)

Colorado Cookies

Time to cut the nitrogen out of her diet for a while.
She’s just now starting to show sex, some of you other guys look like your two weeks into flower. At 42 days I would have thought that mine would have been farther along.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2019)

I could have entered any one of these plants... I really like this one though...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4378442
> Colorado Cookies
> View attachment 4378443
> Time to cut the nitrogen out of her diet for a while.
> She’s just now starting to show sex, some of you other guys look like your two weeks into flower. At 42 days I would have thought that mine would have been farther along.


Some plants do seem to be moving along quite fast... Mine hasn't flowered yet either...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 13, 2019)

Last I checked mine hadn’t started yet either. The other auto I planted at the same time started almost 2 weeks ago. Neither will yield much and if I was going to purchase autos I’d definitely go with genetics some of you folks are running/Mephisto.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 13, 2019)

Try giving a low dose of a bloom booster mixed into one feed. I’ve had many autos trigger flowering like that. I picked this method up by a guy named Muddy on the autoflower network. Well his method is to start bloom nutrients to trigger an auto to flower. I fed mine a bloom booster by accident a long time ago and it triggered flowering. Did it a week ago and I think it worked.


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 13, 2019)

So I had to move my auto from the tent to another room. The tent was being changed to 12/12 for photo-period plants. The new room isn't as warm or humid, but it should do great. That's the same room in which I grew my sidelines Voidwalker. The plant is actually recovering from the light stress now that it's under better control. It's not as shiny either. The second pic is from the aforementioned Voidwalker that is drying.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 13, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> So I had to move my auto from the tent to another room. The tent was being changed to 12/12 for photo-period plants. The new room isn't as warm or humid, but it should do great. That's the same room in which I grew my sidelines Voidwalker. The plant is actually recovering from the light stress now that it's under better control. It's not as shiny either. The second pic is from the aforementioned Voidwalker that is drying.
> 
> View attachment 4378835 View attachment 4378836


holy fan leaves


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 13, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> holy fan leaves


I have a policy of not removing leaves unless they block light from another part of the plant. They generally just get moved out of the way until the second week of flower. I do keep the bottom of the plant clean and clear, just not the top 18"-24".


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 13, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I have a policy of not removing leaves unless they block light from another part of the plant. They generally just get moved out of the way until the second week of flower. I do keep the bottom of the plant clean and clear, just not the top 18"-24".


I was more meaning the size, holy shit!


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Aug 13, 2019)

Found a spot for her in the tent today. Probably going to shave her legs in the next few days.


----------



## mr_c (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice work fellas! There are some really diverse and healthy plants in the mix.

Moved my 45 day old AVT F2 to a bigger tent and experienced explosive growth since the last update. I like how even the canopy is shaping up. No training yet, but definitely need to soon.
 
The bud sites are starting to stack.
 

Happy overall with how the plant is doing considering the first month was fairly slow goings.


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 14, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Nice work fellas! There are some really diverse and healthy plants in the mix.
> 
> Moved my 45 day old AVT F2 to a bigger tent and experienced explosive growth since the last update. I like how even the canopy is shaping up. No training yet, but definitely need to soon.
> View attachment 4379351
> ...


Beautiful structure @mr_c. I can't wait to see the final results of that thang.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 14, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Nice work fellas! There are some really diverse and healthy plants in the mix.
> 
> Moved my 45 day old AVT F2 to a bigger tent and experienced explosive growth since the last update. I like how even the canopy is shaping up. No training yet, but definitely need to soon.
> View attachment 4379351
> ...


At 45 days you're almost too late to start training I would think...


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 14, 2019)

My goal for this comp is to see how high of a g/watt I can get. I am only using a single QB 288 v2 (non-R spec). I am over-driving it at 155W though, so my goal is obviously about 75 lbs. xD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 14, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Nice work fellas! There are some really diverse and healthy plants in the mix.
> 
> Moved my 45 day old AVT F2 to a bigger tent and experienced explosive growth since the last update. I like how even the canopy is shaping up. No training yet, but definitely need to soon.
> View attachment 4379351
> ...


One of my lights fell on my AVT last night,split it in half...


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> One of my lights fell on my AVT last night,split it in half...View attachment 4379372 View attachment 4379374


Lucky it looks like minor damage... she should be able to recover nicely.


----------



## mr_c (Aug 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> At 45 days you're almost too late to start training I would think...


going horizontal to open up her innards


----------



## mr_c (Aug 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> One of my lights fell on my AVT last night,split it in half...View attachment 4379372 View attachment 4379374


How did it happen? Alcohol involved?


DesertPlants said:


> Lucky it looks like minor damage... she should be able to recover nicely.


3 busted limbs and duct tape on the rest. Looking grim


----------



## mr_c (Aug 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> One of my lights fell on my AVT last night,split it in half...View attachment 4379372 View attachment 4379374


Nice clones!


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 14, 2019)

mr_c said:


> How did it happen? Alcohol involved?
> 
> 3 busted limbs and duct tape on the rest. Looking grim


I was trying to give him hope. lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 14, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> So I had to move my auto from the tent to another room. The tent was being changed to 12/12 for photo-period plants. The new room isn't as warm or humid, but it should do great. That's the same room in which I grew my sidelines Voidwalker. The plant is actually recovering from the light stress now that it's under better control. It's not aView attachment 4378836





mr_c said:


> How did it happen? Alcohol involved?
> 
> 3 busted limbs and duct tape on the rest. Looking grim


Alcohol??? The light bar came loose somehow... And I'm not much of a drinker...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 14, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I was trying to give him hope. lol


Not my first experience with this... Like Ivan Drago said:"if it dies,it dies..." Plant another one...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 14, 2019)

37 days from seed... Still no flowers...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 16, 2019)

Still no flowers...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4380428 Still no flowers...


I’m thinking this is our week.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 16, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’m thinking this is our week.


I think you're right about that.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4380428 Still no flowers...


Bushy as hell though...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 19, 2019)

Starting to show pistils!!!


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 19, 2019)

Colorado Cookies 
 
Day 49
I would have never thought it would take 7 weeks for this plant (or any auto) to start flowering, but here it is-
 
If this doesn’t turn out to be something special, I won’t be keeping the beans from it. (I’ve been spraying a branch to reverse it, to make S1’s).


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 19, 2019)

Supercropped on Saturday to even out the canopy. I’d say she’s close to week 3 of flower
 
Still at base 1.0ec megacrop and I added 1 gram sweet candy for carbs/energy.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Aug 20, 2019)

Update - Trimmed her up a bit, but she’s still growing strong. I have started back with minimal Mega Crop base nutrient as well as Full strength Bud Explosion and Sweet Candy.


----------



## J.James (Aug 21, 2019)

Looking good guys! We have run into a few issues with our move and are 3 days behind schedule but I will get over to the old house and check on the Auto and grab a few photos to post today. It will be another week or so before I can bring her to her new home. We have some contractors dragging their feet on repairs. Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 21, 2019)

I am starting to think the autoflower gene didn't stick in breeding. Still no real pistils. I am leaving it at 18/6 and if no pistils show in the next three weeks, she gets the chop chop.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 21, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I am starting to think the autoflower gene didn't stick in breeding. Still no real pistils. I am leaving it at 18/6 and if no pistils show in the next three weeks, she gets the chop chop.
> 
> View attachment 4383005


I’ve seen autos like that, take a long time to initiate flowering, especially when crossed with northern lights. Something with that strain makes an auto cross veg long.


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 21, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> View attachment 4383005





Thegermling said:


> I’ve seen autos like that, take a long time to initiate flowering, especially when crossed with northern lights. Something with that strain makes an auto cross veg long.


Makes sense, NL5 is the dad... sort of. CS was used on a fem NL5.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 21, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I am starting to think the autoflower gene didn't stick in breeding. Still no real pistils. I am leaving it at 18/6 and if no pistils show in the next three weeks, she gets the chop chop.
> 
> View attachment 4383005


I still have mine in the veg tent, running 18/6. I think there’s a few of us that should have reduced their light cycle to 12/12 to trigger flowering. I kept telling myself this and didn’t do it, she finally started, but it could have been speeded up.

And I’m also wondering, if the timing of our start had anything to do with this, the lunar cycle, the zodiac sign; you know, all the info in the Farmers Almanac that are parents and grandparents and their parents used to use.
Maybe I’m just high.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 21, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I still have mine in the veg tent, running 18/6. I think there’s a few of us that should have reduced their light cycle to 12/12 to trigger flowering. I kept telling myself this and didn’t do it, she finally started, but it could have been speeded up.
> 
> And I’m also wondering, if the timing of our start had anything to do with this, the lunar cycle, the zodiac sign; you know, all the info in the Farmers Almanac that are parents and grandparents and their parents used to use.
> Maybe I’m just high.


Im running forum stompers and they just started to show pistils... All the other Mephisto seeds that i planted at the same time all have buds on them... Don't quite understand what is going on... Oh well,I'm growing them out anyway... Didn't think that there was a chance for me to win anyway...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 21, 2019)

My competition plant still hasn’t begun flowering yet. I’m digging her fat indica leaves. My other auto I planted is smelling straight bubblegum which I’m enjoying when doing scratch and sniffs in the garden.

Competition plant: blue cheese auto
 

Bubblegum Auto:


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 21, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> My competition plant still hasn’t begun flowering yet. I’m digging her fat indica leaves. My other auto I planted is smelling straight bubblegum which I’m enjoying when doing scratch and sniffs in the garden.
> 
> Competition plant: blue cheese auto
> View attachment 4383087
> ...


Like those fat leaves!!!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 21, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Like those fat leaves!!!


Indeed. They’re bigger than my hand, about the size of my head.


----------



## mr_c (Aug 21, 2019)

Weekly update for my AVT F2. Moved to 4x2x4 tent and quickly out grew the space, so I’ll be moving to a bigger space tomorrow. 

Employed training - someone said it was too late...

Happy with number of bud sites despite no topping

Closeup of lower side branch. Just switched from veg to flower feed.


Day 62 since bean dropped. First auto grow. Amazing


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 21, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Weekly update for my AVT F2. Moved to 4x2x4 tent and quickly out grew the space, so I’ll be moving to a bigger space tomorrow.
> 
> Employed training - someone said it was too late...
> View attachment 4383107
> ...


Damn. That thing is big.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 21, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Weekly update for my AVT F2. Moved to 4x2x4 tent and quickly out grew the space, so I’ll be moving to a bigger space tomorrow.
> 
> Employed training - someone said it was too late...
> View attachment 4383107
> ...


This is your contest plant???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 21, 2019)

mr_c said:


> training - someone


That would be me... How much did they bend???


----------



## mr_c (Aug 22, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> This is your contest plant???


Yes


Frank Nitty said:


> That would be me... How much did they bend???


Enough


----------



## J.James (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 22, 2019)

We have lift off. Hopefully the auto is as good as the regs used to be.


----------



## mr_c (Aug 23, 2019)

Heading out for another week long vacation. Gotta get the last bit of summer here in New England before the kids go back to school. Transferred the AVT F2 to my flower tent. Now she's under a full blast HLG 550 V2 and has room to stretch. 

AVT F2 + 2 GPS Texas Butter seedlings - all rigged on drippers 
 
Day 64 - tons of bud sites!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 23, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Yes
> 
> Enough


Nice plant... I wish either of my AVTs looked like yours!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 23, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Heading out for another week long vacation. Gotta get the last bit of summer here in New England before the kids go back to school. Transferred the AVT F2 to my flower tent. Now she's under a full blast HLG 550 V2 and has room to stretch.
> 
> AVT F2 + 2 GPS Texas Butter seedlings - all rigged on drippers
> View attachment 4383907
> ...


My ROG looks like that kinda... That's a really nice plant!!! Im gonna have to run it again just to cee if I can get a plant like that...


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 25, 2019)

I saw some evidence of spider mites outside so I checked inside to see if any hitched a ride in... unfortunately they did. Thankfully I noticed at the VERY beginning. No damage to any plants or anything yet. I sprayed everything down with 9:1 Water to alcohol mixture and no evidence of any more spider mites. I will be spraying all rooms down two more times just to make sure, but as of now, I can't find a single visible mite. I had to put off watering the plant until the alcohol had a chance to do its thing, so the plant got a little droopy, but it should be back to 100% tomorrow. This is officially my first time ever having a pest issue in probably close to four dozen grows.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 25, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I saw some evidence of spider mites outside so I checked inside to see if any hitched a ride in... unfortunately they did. Thankfully I noticed at the VERY beginning. No damage to any plants or anything yet. I sprayed everything down with 9:1 Water to alcohol mixture and no evidence of any more spider mites. I will be spraying all rooms down two more times just to make sure, but as of now, I can't find a single visible mite. I had to put off watering the plant until the alcohol had a chance to do its thing, so the plant got a little droopy, but it should be back to 100% tomorrow. This is officially my first time ever having a pest issue in probably close to four dozen grows.
> 
> View attachment 4385099


Boo to spider mites!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 25, 2019)

Not real tall but it's bushy as hell!!!


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4385140 View attachment 4385141 Not real tall but it's bushy as hell!!!


Looking good Frank.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 25, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Looking good Frank.


Thanks bro! Not bad for a plant that shares a qb100 with 5 other plants!!!


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Aug 26, 2019)

Update - Still green as hell. A couple more weeks of the Mega Crop and then a flush. Not a single yellow leaf yet.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 26, 2019)

She’s getting purple buds already. She has a berry smell to her


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 26, 2019)

I don't know if any of you care to enter, but I am doing a follower giveaway on IG.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 26, 2019)

Colorado Cookies 
 
56 days. She’s starting to yellow, like a few other plants have that have been under this light for any length of time.
 
Reversed branch, I think I can stop spraying it now, balls are forming.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2019)

Used a little bit of pressure to spread her out...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2019)

2 CQx24c...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 27, 2019)

Sour Crack...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## J.James (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mr_c (Aug 30, 2019)

Day 61 
 
A closer look


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 30, 2019)

Balls are swelling on the Colorado Cookies.
 
 
The ‘juice’ fried her leaves a little, but it did it’s job it appears.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 31, 2019)

Let's cee what she does with the 288 right above her!!!


----------



## DesertPlants (Aug 31, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Let's cee what she does with the 288 right above her!!!View attachment 4387956


That’s what I’m using too (v2).


----------



## mr_c (Sep 1, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> That’s what I’m using too (v2).


I purchased the QB288 Rspec for the 4x2 for this comp, but she quickly outgrew that space. Very happy under a 550 V2 on full blast.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2019)

mr_c said:


> I purchased the QB288 Rspec for the 4x2 for this comp, but she quickly outgrew that space. Very happy under a 550 V2 on full blast.


I bet she is!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2019)

I remember when I first found out about the contest I said that I was gonna enter with my RIPLEYS OG... Planted it and forgot to enter it... Look at it NOW!!! Had to tie her up she's getting so heavy!!! Cee the string at the bottom of the picture???


----------



## J.James (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## DesertPlants (Sep 1, 2019)

I am pretty impressed with how this QB is doing considering the size of the plant. Pistils are finally starting to show. And no, most of that is not wiring by the QB... it's part of the wack hanging system I have in here.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 1, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I am pretty impressed with how this QB is doing considering the size of the plant. Pistils are finally starting to show. And no, most of that is not wiring by the QB... it's part of the wack hanging system I have in here.
> 
> View attachment 4388432


Daaaaaaammmmm that's a TREE!!!


----------



## Thegermling (Sep 2, 2019)

Nothing much going on but fattening buds. The smell is still berryish but a rub of the nugs and it smells just like robitussin medicine. Which I don’t have fond memories of at all.


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 2, 2019)

Colorado Cookies 
A few of the pollen sacs have already busted open, I’ll know in a couple days if it worked out this time. I’m not trying to get hundreds of beans, there should be maybe 30 or 40, more than I’ll ever use for myself.


----------



## J.James (Sep 2, 2019)

Got the tent set up with the new light from Amare Technology the SolarPRO SP300, So I move my little rocket inside and gave the cover crop a trim.


Before


After


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 2, 2019)

They will likely be my next LED purchase. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 2, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Nothing much going on but fattening buds. The smell is still berryish but a rub of the nugs and it smells just like robitussin medicine. Which I don’t have fond memories of at all.
> View attachment 4388754
> View attachment 4388755


Sippin on some syzurp!!!


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Sep 3, 2019)

Update - She’s still beautiful. Packing on the grams every day. Still have not had a single leaf yellow up on her. This is my first go round with Mephisto gear, and I have to say that I am impressed.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> Update - She’s still beautiful. Packing on the grams every day. Still have not had a single leaf yellow up on her. This is my first go round with Mephisto gear, and I have to say that I am impressed.
> View attachment 4388930
> View attachment 4388931
> View attachment 4388932


What strain is this??? Mephisto has the best Auto seeds around. Period. Looks great!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2019)

Still reaching for the sk y!!!


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Sep 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What strain is this??? Mephisto has the best Auto seeds around. Period. Looks great!!!


It’s Forgotten Cookies. They were a freebie when I did my first order from them. Can’t wait to try the Hubbabubbasmelloscope.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> It’s Forgotten Cookies. They were a freebie when I did my first order from them. Can’t wait to try the Hubbabubbasmelloscope.


That's what I just chopped last week,the forgotten cookies!!! Hope you have a big tent for that HBSS!!!


----------



## f series (Sep 3, 2019)

I want Frank to win this one. Sorry everyone else, you're about to get hit with cannabis growing plagues


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Sep 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's what I just chopped last week,the forgotten cookies!!! Hope you have a big tent for that HBSS!!!


Oh, I do!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2019)

f series said:


> I want Frank to win this one. Sorry everyone else, you're about to get hit with cannabis growing plagues


Gee thanks!!! I started late,entered the wrong plant,well not the WRONG plant,but not the one I was gonna enter... At the beginning I said I was gonna enter with my RIPLEYS OG in autopots and megacrop... I started too early for the contest as a matter of fact and that's why I didn't enter it... My forum stomper is behind everyone else and the RIPLEYS OG is a monster... Go figure... ROG in the front,FS in far back...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2019)

Any of these plants I could have entered as well... They all started around July 1st... I just like the FS so much that I was biased towards the rest and look how much faster and better they're growing...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> Oh, I do!


So you know what to expect then??? Get ready and make sure you got your chainsaw already at the end!!!


----------



## mr_c (Sep 3, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> Update - She’s still beautiful. Packing on the grams every day. Still have not had a single leaf yellow up on her. This is my first go round with Mephisto gear, and I have to say that I am impressed.


Me too on both accounts. Nice plant by the way.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Sep 3, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Me too on both accounts. Nice plant by the way.


Thank you!


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Sep 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> So you know what to expect then??? Get ready and make sure you got your chainsaw already at the end!!!


Don’t know what to expect, but I’m sure it will be glorious!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> Don’t know what to expect, but I’m sure it will be glorious!


Haven't seen one grown on riu,afn has a lot of people who have grown it... I have a few different crosses of it from Mephisto by way of freebies... Sour bubbly and deep blue chem,bubbly livers,maybe sour bubbly also... Have so many I can't remember...


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Sep 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Haven't seen one grown on riu,afn has a lot of people who have grown it... I have a few different crosses of it from Mephisto by way of freebies... Sour bubbly and deep blue chem,bubbly livers,maybe sour bubbly also... Have so many I can't remember...


I’ve got seeds from Ronin that are a cross of H-scope and Tyrone. Called Bum Wine. Gonna try that one next.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 3, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> I’ve got seeds from Ronin that are a cross of H-scope and Tyrone. Called Bum Wine. Gonna try that one next.


Ooooooooo!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 4, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ooooooooo!!!


Have you checked out magic seeds or binary selections??? Nightowl genetics also...


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Sep 4, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Have you checked out magic seeds or binary selections??? Nightowl genetics also...


Not yet. I have more seeds than I could ever grow. I think I have a problem.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 4, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> Not yet. I have more seeds than I could ever grow. I think I have a problem.


Me too!!! I stay away from the seed depos...


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Sep 4, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Me too!!! I stay away from the seed depos...


Me too! I have a 3x3 tent and over 500 seeds. I think I’m good for a while!


----------



## DesertPlants (Sep 4, 2019)

I think I may have to drop out. I don't think this stupid thing is an auto. <.< I am starting to wonder if I mixed up the two seeds when I planted them and this one isn't the auto.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 4, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I think I may have to drop out. I don't think this stupid thing is an auto. <.< I am starting to wonder if I mixed up the two seeds when I planted them and this one isn't the auto.


Uh oh!!!


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 4, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I think I may have to drop out. I don't think this stupid thing is an auto. <.< I am starting to wonder if I mixed up the two seeds when I planted them and this one isn't the auto.


I was beginning to wonder the same thing about mine, it definitely took its sweet time to start flowering that’s for sure. Hate to see ya drop out DP.


----------



## DesertPlants (Sep 4, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I was beginning to wonder the same thing about mine, it definitely took its sweet time to start flowering that’s for sure. Hate to see ya drop out DP.


I’ll give it a couple more days and see what happens.

As for seeds... I have no idea on the number, but it’s in the thousands. Each bottle has a different strain.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Sep 4, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I’ll give it a couple more days and see what happens.
> 
> As for seeds... I have no idea on the number, but it’s in the thousands. Each bottle has a different strain.
> 
> View attachment 4389744


NICE!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 5, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I’ll give it a couple more days and see what happens.
> 
> As for seeds... I have no idea on the number, but it’s in the thousands. Each bottle has a different strain.
> 
> View attachment 4389744


WOW!!! Now that is some organization!!!


----------



## DesertPlants (Sep 7, 2019)

Two Updates on the Competition:

1. I am officially dropping out. She didn't flower like I thought she was. Chopped and starting another one to see if I mixed the seeds up or the cross didn't work right.

2. We need updates from @mr_c and @ChronicWonders.


----------



## DesertPlants (Sep 7, 2019)

I don't know if anyone looks at it, but I will keep the spreadsheet updated still for those that are in still.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2019)

HERE'S MINE!!! This girl will not stop growing!!!


----------



## J.James (Sep 7, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Two Updates on the Competition:
> 
> 1. I am officially dropping out. She didn't flower like I thought she was. Chopped and starting another one to see if I mixed the seeds up or the cross didn't work right.
> 
> 2. We need updates from @mr_c and @ChronicWonders.


Sorry to hear that DPG, I hope it is just a seed mixup. She was a beast of a plant!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 7, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I don't know if anyone looks at it, but I will keep the spreadsheet updated still for those that are in still.


Didn’t even know there was a spreadsheet...

Ill update tomorrow. Not much action/growth here. Flowering, but nothing like the Bubblegum auto I planted. Gave her some bloom booster for my flowers yesterday.


----------



## DesertPlants (Sep 7, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Didn’t even know there was a spreadsheet...
> 
> Ill update tomorrow. Not much action/growth here. Flowering, but nothing like the Bubblegum auto I planted. Gave her some bloom booster for my flowers yesterday.


It’s in my signature. Should make things easy for reviewing photos during the vote.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> It’s in my signature. Should make things easy for reviewing photos during the vote.


I like to think that I'm kinda smart... What do you mean its in your signature??? Or when people say they're subbed in??? Been gone for a while,i missed all this...


----------



## J.James (Sep 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I like to think that I'm kinda smart... What do you mean its in your signature??? Or when people say they're subbed in??? Been gone for a while,i missed all this...


Look at his post, Their is a dotted line, Below that line it says Dyno-Gro Competition Standings and Below that it says 1 auto seed challenge competition standing. Click on the second one and experience the wonder...


----------



## DesertPlants (Sep 7, 2019)

J.James said:


> Look at his post, Their is a dotted line, Below that line it says Dyno-Gro Competition Standings and Below that it says 1 auto seed challenge competition standing. Click on the second one and experience the wonder...


On mobile the sigs don’t appear to be working, so if you’re on a phone, that’s why you don’t see it.

https://1drv.ms/x/s!AvzJ8ykBM-aEcAQwYQTKhkaLpJ4?e=XtM9Bd


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 7, 2019)

J.James said:


> Look at his post, Their is a dotted line, Below that line it says Dyno-Gro Competition Standings and Below that it says 1 auto seed challenge competition standing. Click on the second one and experience the wonder...


Everybody doesn’t see that unless they have the latest up to date technology, lol.
I don’t see it unless I turn my phone sideways.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Everybody doesn’t see that unless they have the latest up to date technology, lol.
> I don’t see it unless I turn my phone sideways.


Yeah I see a lot of different shit when I turn it sideways!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> On mobile the sigs don’t appear to be working, so if you’re on a phone, that’s why you don’t see it.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/x/s!AvzJ8ykBM-aEcAQwYQTKhkaLpJ4?e=XtM9Bd


Yes I cee it!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2019)

That's cool!!!


J.James said:


> Look at his post, Their is a dotted line, Below that line it says Dyno-Gro Competition Standings and Below that it says 1 auto seed challenge competition standing. Click on the second one and experience the wonder...


The wonder indeed...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 7, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> I think I may have to drop out. I don't think this stupid thing is an auto. <.< I am starting to wonder if I mixed up the two seeds when I planted them and this one isn't the auto.


I’m not certain this is an auto either. I know I didn’t mess up any beans, but it’s not going as expected.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’m not certain this is an auto either. I know I didn’t mess up any beans, but it’s not going as expected.


WTF????


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2019)

C'MON MANG!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 7, 2019)

When does this contest end???


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> WTF????


I know. Hopefully it starts doing something soon...flower development is really slow/sketch.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> When does this contest end???


No end date. Whenever people finished I do believe.


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 8, 2019)

I’m out too DP. I’ve tried everything that I know of to try and correct the yellowing of my auto, as well as the clones and a couple more small plants, but haven’t had any luck. It’s best if I just end it now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 8, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I’m out too DP. I’ve tried everything that I know of to try and correct the yellowing of my auto, as well as the clones and a couple more small plants, but haven’t had any luck. It’s best if I just end it now.


WOW!!! @f series really put a curse on y'all!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 8, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I’m out too DP. I’ve tried everything that I know of to try and correct the yellowing of my auto, as well as the clones and a couple more small plants, but haven’t had any luck. It’s best if I just end it now.


Did you try using just water??? Most times it works for me...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## J.James (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## DesertPlants (Sep 8, 2019)

J.James said:


> View attachment 4391693 View attachment 4391694 View attachment 4391695 View attachment 4391696


Wow, is it normal for that strain to have the calyxes swell so fast?


----------



## J.James (Sep 8, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Wow, is it normal for that strain to have the calyxes swell so fast?


No clue, This is my first time. @Opie1971 do you know anything about this strain?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 8, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Wow, is it normal for that strain to have the calyxes swell so fast?


I believe it also may be a ruderalis trait possibly. I’m new with autos but my Bubblegum auto is similar.


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 8, 2019)

J.James said:


> No clue, This is my first time. @Opie1971 do you know anything about this strain?


This was the first time growing it for me too.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 8, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> This was the first time growing it for me too.


What is it??? I had a strain once called gas n guns that grew like that... Of course now they don't sell them anymore... from afterthought autos through GLG...


----------



## mr_c (Sep 9, 2019)

Bummer to hear @Opie1971.

Away for a long weekend and have a nice little surprise in my tent.
 
Frost has started


----------



## mr_c (Sep 9, 2019)

End of season update on the shed build.
 
 
 
Not crazy about off center sliders but it’s what the owners wanted.


----------



## J.James (Sep 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What is it??? I had a strain once called gas n guns that grew like that... Of course now they don't sell them anymore...View attachment 4391771 View attachment 4391772from afterthought autos through GLG...


It's Auto Colorado Cookies, This is a photo from the website


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 9, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Bummer to hear @Opie1971


I think it was being caused by the cheap Chinese blurple light that I’ve been using for veg. It worked fine for over a year, but in the last few months I’ve noticed that it doesn’t look the same as it used too. I know that it sounds crazy, but I think it’s spectrum related.


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 9, 2019)

mr_c said:


> End of season update on the shed build.
> View attachment 4391890
> View attachment 4391891
> View attachment 4391892
> Not crazy about off center sliders but it’s what the owners wanted.


That’s really cool. How long did it take you guys to put that together?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 9, 2019)

mr_c said:


> End of season update on the shed build.
> View attachment 4391890
> View attachment 4391891
> View attachment 4391892
> Not crazy about off center sliders but it’s what the owners wanted.


That’s some really nice craftsmanship/handy work. I’d love to build something like that up on the north shore.


----------



## mr_c (Sep 9, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> That’s really cool. How long did it take you guys to put that together?


Thanks. It took about 10 days with 3 guys. 



ChronicWonders. said:


> That’s some really nice craftsmanship/handy work. I’d love to build something like that up on the north shore.


Appreciate the kind words. None of us are in the trade but are meticulous so it probably took longer than a builder would have taken.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 9, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Thanks. It took about 10 days with 3 guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the kind words. None of us are in the trade but are meticulous so it probably took longer than a builder would have taken.


It shows and looks very well constructed/professional. Could have fooled me and I would have guessed one of you were in the business. If you don’t mind me asking, how much for materials? 25-35k?


----------



## mr_c (Sep 9, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> It shows and looks very well constructed/professional. Could have fooled me and I would have guessed one of you were in the business. If you don’t mind me asking, how much for materials? 25-35k?


We're all engineers and have learned that it doesn't need to be perfect until it comes to finish work. We built our family camp back in the summer of 1988 and have slowly been improving it to be one of the nicest on the island and have impressed some neighbors a long the way.

Materials for the 12' x 24' structure are closer to 8k for what you see. The finishing touches will add another 10k, which consist of red-wood siding, interior wall dividing the space, loft-build out, tiling, tongue-and-groove walls and ceiling, and a deck off the front. Its a bunk house with a garage in the back, but the owners are talking about running water and electricity by-way-of solar. We're finalizing details which obviously add to the cost. 

I'll continue to update the thread with progress if you guys want.

Edit - updates will probably be next summer


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2019)

mr_c said:


> We're all engineers and have learned that it doesn't need to be perfect until it comes to finish work. We built our family camp back in the summer of 1988 and have slowly been improving it to be one of the nicest on the island and have impressed some neighbors a long the way.
> 
> Materials for the 12' x 24' structure are closer to 8k for what you see. The finishing touches will add another 10k, which consist of red-wood siding, interior wall dividing the space, loft-build out, tiling, tongue-and-groove walls and ceiling, and a deck off the front. Its a bunk house with a garage in the back, but the owners are talking about running water and electricity by-way-of solar. We're finalizing details which obviously add to the cost.
> 
> I'll continue to update the thread with progress if you guys want.


That's cool!!!


----------



## DesertPlants (Sep 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What is it??? I had a strain once called gas n guns that grew like that... Of course now they don't sell them anymore...View attachment 4391771 View attachment 4391772from afterthought autos through GLG...


Is that cannabis in its pocket or is it just happy to see me?


----------



## Thegermling (Sep 9, 2019)

Started the flush. I was feeding max 1.3 ec and she got a little burnt tips at the top.


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 9, 2019)

A couple of my outdoor girls. They tallest one is over 8ft and it’s been topped once.
 
It doesn’t look like it’s been topped, but if you zoom in you can see the other half of the backside. I’m thinking these will make ‘about a pound’. Each. X8.=Merry Christmas! Ho-Ho-Ho.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Is that cannabis in its pocket or is it just happy to see me?


That's a serious shaft right there huh??? Hahaha!!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4392180
> A couple of my outdoor girls. They tallest one is over 8ft and it’s been topped once.
> View attachment 4392181
> It doesn’t look like it’s been topped, but if you zoom in you can see the other half of the backside. I’m thinking these will make ‘about a pound’. Each. X8.=Merry Christmas! Ho-Ho-Ho.


Tiiiiiimmmmmbeeeerrrrrr!!!! Where's Paul Bunyan and Babe when you need them???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2019)

This chick is out of control!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2019)

Here's the one I didn't enter... Notice how they both grew the same way,like a bouquet of flowers... This one has some thick buds on it already!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2019)

These plants are smart!!! They realized that bushing out wasn't the way to go so they went straight up and there aren't many small branches and if there are any I'll get rid of them!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> This chick is out of control!!!View attachment 4392185 View attachment 4392186


This plant is close to 3 1/2 ft tall by the looks of it...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Started the flush. I was feeding max 1.3 ec and she got a little burnt tips at the top.
> View attachment 4392159
> View attachment 4392160


I love this plant!!! The way you trained it is awesome!!!


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Sep 10, 2019)

Update - She finally got a few leaves that started turning yellow, so I gave her a trim. Her side branches are not popcorn. They are just smaller versions of the main cola. Never grown anything this frosty. I swear I just walk past it and my fingers are sticky.


----------



## J.James (Sep 10, 2019)

Getting Frosty


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2019)

*Hello all 

Unfortunately the advertiser running this competition chose to cancel their rollitup advertising 


I don’t have much more information at this time but have spoken with the owner in allowing the competition to be completed by you the users . Normally we remove all advertising threads after advertising cancelation since they are no longer paying 


Since Riu is not a retail store and just a forum we cannot provide the prizes promised so it’ll be on bragging rights only 


We’re so Sorry for any inconvenience however hope this is a happy medium for those doing all the hard work growing .*


----------



## Thegermling (Sep 12, 2019)

Damn perm must have got upset with the owner of this site after the spat they had. Ah well


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 12, 2019)

Guess it's just for shits and giggles then...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 12, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Guess it's just for shits and giggles then...


You guys are the best!!!


----------



## mr_c (Sep 12, 2019)

Gonna burn one down for that


----------



## J.James (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 14, 2019)

Still beasting!!! I love her!!! Her stacking is so tight it looks like each branch is going to be one big bud!!!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 14, 2019)

These autos sure are interesting. Some different looking plants. My plant still looks like she has months...update tomorrow before football games.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## mr_c (Sep 15, 2019)

Day 75


----------



## Thegermling (Sep 16, 2019)

Chopped her down on Sunday. Trichs were milky and amber (90/10). She has a watered down berry funk.


----------



## Thegermling (Sep 16, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Chopped her down on Sunday. Trichs were milky and amber (90/10). She has a watered down berry funk.
> View attachment 4395512
> View attachment 4395513


Will be making fresh frozen hash too.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 16, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Chopped her down on Sunday. Trichs were milky and amber (90/10). She has a watered down berry funk.
> View attachment 4395512
> View attachment 4395513


Can I get a side view of that bomb???


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Sep 17, 2019)

Update - just starting to get a few amber trichs. Maybe 5% amber. Gonna give her till the weekend and then harvest. The side branches are so heavy with buds that I had to tie them to the main stem.


----------



## mr_c (Sep 17, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Chopped her down on Sunday. Trichs were milky and amber (90/10). She has a watered down berry funk.


Congrats on being the first contestant to harvest!

Rules don't require much, but I'm hoping we can all share some harvest pictures, weights, and close-ups of our best nuggets.

I've been on 18/6 and the strain I'm growing is a 75-80 day strain. Mephisto typically does 24/0, so I'm thinking that I've got another 10 days minimum based on how she looks.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 17, 2019)

Mine is no where near being ready...


----------



## J.James (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm going to go ahead and harvest my little lady, Clear some space for bigger and better plants


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 20, 2019)

I’m thinking my plant either is a photo or a 120+ day auto. My bubblelicious from Nirvana is coming down tonight or tomorrow morning. Bud rot is going to set in otherwise.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 20, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I’m thinking my plant either is a photo or a 120+ day auto. My bubblelicious from Nirvana is coming down tonight or tomorrow morning. Bud rot is going to set in otherwise.


I need 2-3 more weeks maybe...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 21, 2019)

"


----------



## Thegermling (Sep 22, 2019)

so


Frank Nitty said:


> Can I get a side view of that bomb???


sorry man shes been turned into hash. I didnt take any side shots unfortunately.


----------



## DesertPlants (Sep 22, 2019)

Spreadsheet updated with links to all the latest photos as well as noted Opie and I dropped out and J.James and Thegermling harvested. @J.James You harvested on 9/20, correct?


----------



## J.James (Sep 22, 2019)

DesertPlants said:


> Spreadsheet updated with links to all the latest photos as well as noted Opie and I dropped out and J.James and Thegermling harvested. @J.James You harvested on 9/20, correct?


Correct sir


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 22, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> so
> 
> sorry man shes been turned into hash. I didnt take any side shots unfortunately.


Daaaaaaammmmm!!! You didn't waste any time!!! What was the final weight??? Was that the contest plant???


----------



## mr_c (Sep 22, 2019)

Day 84 - thinking 7-10 days more. Packing on weight branches are sagging.


----------



## Thegermling (Sep 22, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Daaaaaaammmmm!!! You didn't waste any time!!! What was the final weight??? Was that the contest plant???


No final weight. I did fresh frozen hash. I chopped the plant, put it in the freezer for 24hrs (at least) then let it thaw out in my cheap mini washer with water and ice and let it swirl. Some dudes got it off me and told me it tasted like ribotussin haha.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 23, 2019)

Really wish I would have thought of that for the Bubblelicious I pulled the other day. Terribly small plant, awful yield, ugly flowers, but ooooweeeee that smell is all bubblegum. The 2-3 grams of fresh frozen would certainly been worth the 5 dollars of ice.


----------



## mr_c (Oct 1, 2019)

Apologies for the delay but the site was down… and apparently having issues uploading pictures. 

Chopped her down last night at 92 from seed. These are some of the densest nuggets I've ever grown. I'll try to update with pictures later.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 1, 2019)

I’m disqualifying myself as this thing is likely not an auto. Hoping it’s actually a Blue Cheese plant at this point. I’ll take pictures when the site is cooperating more.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm still in the game!!!


----------



## mr_c (Oct 2, 2019)

Harvest pictures


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 3, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Harvest pictures
> View attachment 4402190
> View attachment 4402191


There's your winner right there!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 3, 2019)

My plants were victimized by people who I thought were my friends... They cut off about 5 tops off the contest plant alone... I'm going to get my .50 DEAGLE and get me some reciprocation!!! Anyway,here's the girl before I chop her down... Damn... She looks so empty...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> There's your winner right there!!!


Second that.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> My plants were victimized by people who I thought were my friends... They cut off about 5 tops off the contest plant alone... I'm going to get my .50 DEAGLE and get me some reciprocation!!! Anyway,here's the girl before I chop her down... Damn... She looks so empty...View attachment 4402936View attachment 4402938View attachment 4402939View attachment 4402940View attachment 4402941


Cut off your tops? WTF? Rippers outside?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm PISSED about this shit for real... Even if i didn't win,which I didn't expect to,there was still a lot of weed to be enjoyed until this... Grrrr!!! Click- clack!!! One in the chamber!!! Ill be lucky to get an oz off this plant now...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 3, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Cut off your tops? WTF? Rippers outside?


 Not outside,inside... I moved them to a friends house cause I had an inspection at mine and these idiots thought that I would not notice... Imagine that!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 3, 2019)

So am I the last one to harvest???


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Not outside,inside... I moved them to a friends house cause I had an inspection at mine and these idiots thought that I would not notice... Imagine that!!!


Ha ha...idiots are right, half your plant is missing and they’re the main colas. Was it even finished yet? Hope they try smoking it wet.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 3, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Ha ha...idiots are right, half your plant is missing and they’re the main colas. Was it even finished yet? Hope they try smoking it wet.


Nope it wasn't ready yet... I would have taken the whole thing and let it go until it was done... But that would be considered the smart thing and its obvious that they aren't that!!!


----------



## mr_c (Oct 3, 2019)

@Frank Nitty - total bummer man. Don't go doing anything you'll regret over a single plant. I'll be happy to hook you up if you don't mind heading out towards Worcester. PM if interested.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m sorry it’s been a while since my last post. More visits from in-laws that are unaware of my growing activities. Got her harvested and dried. Buds have been in the jars for a few days now. Don’t have a final weight yet, but my daughter had a sample and gave it two thumbs up.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 4, 2019)

Im good... I've got too much shit to be worried about some little shit like that... Just frustrated at the time...


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Oct 6, 2019)

Update - she weighed in at a full 64 grams. The daughter won’t stop smoking it! I should get to have a taste in a couple weeks when I have my knee surgery. Gotta control that pain.


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 6, 2019)

Jetfixer100 said:


> Update - she weighed in at a full 64 grams. The daughter won’t stop smoking it! I should get to have a taste in a couple weeks when I have my knee surgery. Gotta control that pain.


Did you say it was cbd? I’m growing out a 20:1 cbd plant I plan on making a topical. I was recently diagnosed with chronic myofascial pain in my back area. I don’t like to smoke high thc strains at all (get super paranoid and very anxious). I’ve tried pure cbd but that wasn’t enough. I think I need that entourage effect.


----------



## Jetfixer100 (Oct 7, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Did you say it was cbd? I’m growing out a 20:1 cbd plant I plan on making a topical. I was recently diagnosed with chronic myofascial pain in my back area. I don’t like to smoke high thc strains at all (get super paranoid and very anxious). I’ve tried pure cbd but that wasn’t enough. I think I need that entourage effect.


Not a CBD plant. Just good old Forgotten Cookies. May not help with the pain, but might help me care less about it. I have to go on blood thinners right after surgery due to a history of blood clots and that will extend my recovery time to twelve weeks with no possibility of a drug test. Haven’t smoked weed in over twenty years. Time to dip my toes in the water.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2019)

Congratulations mr. c!!!


----------

